# Dirty Cabbage



## luckytrim (Jan 29, 2009)

Dirty Cabbage 

1 pound ground beef 
1 pound Italian bulk sausage 
1 large onion, chopped 
1 medium cabbage, chopped 
1 can RoTel, hot or mild 
1 can Cheddar cheese soup 

Brown your meats together in a large skillet. Drain 
fat and put into a large pot that has a lid that fits well, 

Layer the ingredients in this order: Browned meat, chopped 
cabbage, chopped onion, RoTel and Cheddar cheese soup. 
Put the lid on and cook over low heat until the cabbage is done. 

Serve with cornbread or sourdough bread.

You can layer this into a crockpot; 4 hours on low


----------



## Constance (Jan 29, 2009)

That sounds like my kind of dish!


----------



## twiggypants (Jan 29, 2009)

A must try.  Sounds delicious!  Thanks.


----------



## Cooksie (May 18, 2009)

I frequently cruise the old recipes on here, kind of like looking through a great cookbook, and I found this. This sounds like something different that would go over well in my house as we love all the ingredients. I have it on my menu for the week .


----------



## babetoo (May 20, 2009)

thanks i love orange chicken so much, the easiest one i ever saw.


----------



## Loprraine (May 21, 2009)

We love cabbage.  Thanks, LT!


----------



## CasperImproved (May 23, 2009)

luckytrim said:


> Dirty Cabbage
> 
> 1 pound ground beef
> 1 pound Italian bulk sausage
> ...




Thanks for the post! Copy/pasted for future use.. wait a minute, where do a save it? Beef? Pork? Casserole? Slow cooker? 

Head is asploding... but I'll put it in the slow cooker category. Phew! Dodged that bullet!

Bob


----------

